# Lilford Animal Welfare Summer Fayre & Companion Dog Show, Sunday 4th July 12-3pm



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Cross posted!

Last years event was a great success and I can now confirm that we will be holding the Fayre/Companion dog show again on Sunday 4th July between 12-3pm. It's a lovely venue at the Heritage Tea Rooms in Astley and there is plenty of space to put a picnic blanket (or folding chairs).
The event will be held in the grounds (to the right of the tea rooms) There will be a variety of stalls including, homemade jams, dog gifts, lucky dip, bottle tombola, raffle etc;
The dog show will consist of lots of classes which I will post details about as soon as possible.
It should be a lovely afternoon so please come along. 
Adele
Lilford Animal Welfare

Directions and venue details can be found at Welcome to Dam House - Astley

Classes
1 Any Variety Puppy Age 6  12 months
2 Any Variety Junior Age 12  18 months
3 Best Smooth Coated Crossbreed 
4 Best Long Coated Crossbreed
5 Best Veteran Dogs aged 7-11 years
6 Best Vintage Dogs over 12 years
7 Best Rescue
8 Saddest Eyes
9 Prettiest Bitch
10 Most Handsome Dog
11 Best Junior Handler Up to 10 years
12 Best Junior Handler 11-16 years
13 Best Six Legs A fun class where the handlers legs are taken into account!
14 Dog with the Waggiest Tail  all types of dog A fun class where you can do anything to make your dogs tail wag the faster the better!
15 Dog and Owner most alike, just naturally or even with a bit of help
16 The Dog that the Judge would most like to take home
17 Dog with the Best Trick Just a bit of fun - where your dog can be a show-off
18 Best Fancy Dress For the Dog or  maybe the Dog and Handler !
Entries will be taken from 12pm.
Hope you can make it.


----------

